# APC UPS BR1100 IN doesn't give power to the computer



## Cyberghost (Oct 19, 2014)

I have an APC UPS BR1100IN bought a year ago These days I'm having a problem If a small voltage irregularity in the main power cause my UPS shut off it doesn't switch to battery it turn off and give me a constant tone practically I can't switch on my computer (my area prone to voltage fluctuations especially in the evening) What is the cause of this problem is anyone having this problem?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 19, 2014)

I think its avr may be damaged or is malfunctioning-try getting it checked by an authorized apc technician at your earliest to know what exactly is wrong with it.


----------

